
Ask HN: Could someone make a contact tracing app - filvdg
Singapore has a contact tracing app, but we all could use one, if we get into proximity with someone else (with the app) for a number of seconds and close distance it logs it, if a person gets sick he logs it in the app and all people who got into contact the last x days receive a warning.
as far as i know it does not exist yet. Companies could ask all employees to install the app.
======
verdverm
A, I'm not going to install such an app that tracks me

B, Privacy, I am not willing to give it up so liberally because of a bad flu.

